# Venice or Prague?



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm having a bit of trouble deciding on our next vacation here at the end of July.... While both cities are quite historical, I have to Wonder which will be better for the kids (ages 6 and 2). My feeling is that Venice might offer the better option... Any other thoughts out there? I've been to both (10 years ago by now) so I am more concerned as to the kids....Thanks in advance....


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

That's a tough one. Having been to both cities in recent years. It's a toss up. In Prague, you have several public playgrounds like the one at the Franciscan Garden. Plus, you have the Prague Zoo and Sea World. While Sea World is not as big as some of the aquatic animal parks that I have been to, it is still a nice place to visit. I would personally lean to Venice, because, as a kid, it would have satisfied two of my favorite cravings in the world: pizza and gelato (ice cream). There is a lot of walking in Venice but you can offset that with rides on vaporetti (water taxis). Buy a 3-day pass and save money. You can also check for child and student discounts. Take the children out to the nearby islands of Murano and Burano for some great sightseeing. The gondolas are very nice but don't settle on the first one that you come to and always negotiate a better price with the gondolier. For an inexpensive gondola experience, take one of the many traghetto rides across the Grand Canal for less than 1 euro per person (one of the best deals in Venice).


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

I too would recommend Venice rather than Prague. However, both cities will be very busy at that time, and Venice could be unpleasantly hot also.


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

Langham said:


> I too would recommend Venice rather than Prague. However, both cities will be very busy at that time, and Venice could be unpleasantly hot also.


The last time I was in Venice, the heat wave killed several people & it became a "national crisis" to the point that many were blaming the government for not having a plan to help the weak (i.e. seniors and children). I myself, even thought about jumping into a canal to cool down...And looking at venitain canals, anyone that thinks of such must be beyond deperate.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

One of my funniest memories of Venice, is seeing the brown UPS boats (complete with drivers clad in the requisite brown uniform with shorts).


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

In the past I have found October quite a good month to visit Venice. A complaint I have sometimes heard of the city is that - unlike almost anywhere else in Italy - the food can be rather poor.

I should have mentioned that the one time I visited Prague, a city I like in many respects, I contracted pneumonia (it was December).

I first visited Venice as a child and found it captivating.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Langham said:


> A complaint I have sometimes heard of the city is that - unlike almost anywhere else in Italy - the food can be rather poor.


Agreed. However, I had great meals on Murano. My main problem with Venenian cuisine is the expense for what you receive. On our last trip, at a little restaurant by the Rialto, two small pizzas, a small calamari, and two Coke Lights (in the US we have Diet Coke-same thing) was over $90US. We did a short trip over to Split, Croatia, from Venice and found the food there to be excellent. It was, by far, the best lasagna and shrimp bisque I have ever tasted. Not to mention, Croatia's currency is the Kuna and the exchange rate was very favorable to the Euro.
By the way, never eat sarde in saor if you are planning a romantic evening. :crazy:


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

^ That's interesting - I shall be visiting Croatia in September. Not Split, but Dubrovnik and one of the islands nearby. I had been hoping the seafood might be good, but my experiences of eating out in Eastern Europe more generally (Poland, Slovakia, Romania and Czech Republic) have not always been good.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

^ You must visit the Arboretum just along the coast from Dubrovnik - if only for the view over the sea and the enormous trees: https://www.dubrovnik-guide.net/trsteno.htm


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Being a history buff, I chose Split so that I could visit Diocletian's palace. Of course, being the birthplace of the necktie, I had to visit Croatia. If you are there on October 18, that is national necktie day in Croatia.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

^ And along to Slovenia for Lake Bled and wild bears. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

^^ Thank you very much for the recommendation Mr Shaver - I shall see if it can be fitted into the itinerary that has been drawn up. 

Dr L, it is kind of you to draw to my attention that very important anniversary, participation in which I would have greatly enjoyed. Sadly I shall be back in the UK by then.


----------



## Anthony Charton (May 7, 2012)

I have been to, and have a particular fondness for both cities, but honestly- Venice in the summer might be tough on children. When I was there in August I spent my afernoons in ventilated museums and explored the city in the evening/at night, away from the tourists and the heat. Autumn and Winter are my favourite seasons for visiting Italy- summertime can be a bit much. Also, while Venice is an interesting maze or nooks, bridges, and generally old stuff, there's not _that much_ to do in terms of organised activities, unless your kids are into Titian, clothing, or Murano glass.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

Praha. I lived there from 93-96, so I am obviously biased. I am not a huge fan of Venice in general and certainly not in the summer. If you do end up going there, let me know and I can give you some ideas that might not be in the travel books.


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

drlivingston said:


> That's a tough one. Having been to both cities in recent years. It's a toss up. In Prague, you have several public playgrounds like the one at the Franciscan Garden. Plus, you have the Prague Zoo and Sea World. While Sea World is not as big as some of the aquatic animal parks that I have been to, it is still a nice place to visit. I would personally lean to Venice, because, as a kid, it would have satisfied two of my favorite cravings in the world: pizza and gelato (ice cream). There is a lot of walking in Venice but you can offset that with rides on vaporetti (water taxis). Buy a 3-day pass and save money. You can also check for child and student discounts. Take the children out to the nearby islands of Murano and Burano for some great sightseeing. The gondolas are very nice but don't settle on the first one that you come to and always negotiate a better price with the gondolier. For an inexpensive gondola experience, take one of the many traghetto rides across the Grand Canal for less than 1 euro per person (one of the best deals in Venice).


I am planning a day to see both Murano & Burano.

A regular gondola ride is in the works and we'll probably use the traghetto a few times just for fun.

I'm also going to hire a private water taxi to take us from the airport to the hotel. While a bit pricey, I would think pulling up to our hotel on a boat would be a neat experience for the girls (not to mention myslef. lol).


----------



## Il Signor Crispone (Jul 18, 2014)

I never thought I'd tire of Venice, but I must say that last time the whole experience was disappointing. One doesn't expect good food in the North of course, but it seemed to me to have gone downhill. The whole place just seemed unfriendly and set up to extract money from undiscerning tourists. Perhaps it was always like that - maybe the disguising magic had lost its potency after several visits. Or maybe the fault lay with me.

I'd suggest neither. Stay in Verona - loads of things to do, and quite reasonably priced. Then take day trips - Venice and Lake Garda are both in easy reach, as is a large water park to the north of Verona (didn't go, so can't comment on it) and gems like Sirmione.


----------



## alecgold (Jul 16, 2009)

Prague, just because there are a little bit less tourists


----------



## Travel57 (Apr 23, 2014)

Travel is a big part of my life (If you couldn't tell from my name, ha) and I would 100% vote Prague. It's such a lovely city. Venice is overcrowded, touristy, expensive, and IMO, overrated. If you have any specific questions, feel free to post specific questions or PM me. I would love to help.


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

For a vacation at the end of July, you will be better off in Prague. Venice will be hot (possibly stifling hot), overpriced, and completely overrun with tourists. The best time to visit Venice would be in May-early June or September-October, when the temperatures and the prices will be lower and the streets less crowded. Since Prague is a good sized capital city there should be plenty to keep the kids entertained.


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

alecgold said:


> Prague, just because there are a little bit less tourists





Travel57 said:


> Travel is a big part of my life (If you couldn't tell from my name, ha) and I would 100% vote Prague. It's such a lovely city. Venice is overcrowded, touristy, expensive, and IMO, overrated. If you have any specific questions, feel free to post specific questions or PM me. I would love to help.





blue suede shoes said:


> For a vacation at the end of July, you will be better off in Prague. Venice will be hot (possibly stifling hot), overpriced, and completely overrun with tourists. The best time to visit Venice would be in May-early June or September-October, when the temperatures and the prices will be lower and the streets less crowded. Since Prague is a good sized capital city there should be plenty to keep the kids entertained.


Gentlemen, I suspect he has long since returned from vacation and perhaps even unpacked!


----------



## wwua (Jan 2, 2015)

I vote for Venice.


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

wwua said:


> I vote for Venice.


Thank you. We hit Venice in July & Prague in October.


----------

